# Diamond pattern uniform?



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 26, 2012)

For those that teach or train in Hapkido, do you wear the diamond pattern top? If so, why? Is it normally with with black stiching or some other combo? If not, what do you wear?


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 27, 2012)

We don't have a strict uniform policy at my school. People generally wear what works for them. Color belt ranks wear white uniforms, usually a heavyweight karate style uniform. Black belts can wear pretty much whatever they want as long as its black or white. I have numerous uniforms i wear, from a heavyweight black karate uniform, my heavyweight Moo Duk Kwan black-trim uniform, my white single-weave Judo uniform, the black diamond pattern uniform. Personally I' not a very big fan of the diamond weave uniforms but I do have one. As to why I have one? My instructor gave it to me. Thats really it.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't even own a diamond pattern top.  I would be interested in the history of the design and the thought processes behind it.  Most days I practice in dobak trousers and a T-shirt (I am particularly fond of superhero T-shirts!).

The space we train in doesn't have the best AC so we are pretty informal.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 27, 2012)

When I studied Hapkido in Korea, my GM wore a judo style uniform.  I saw other MG do the same, but not all.

We wore a thick black uniform, but not as thick as a judo uniform.


----------



## WaterGal (Jul 27, 2012)

I've do, though mine's black with white stitching.  It's much heavier than my TKD dobak, and hot as hell in the summertime, but GM says that's what we wear so it's what we wear.


----------



## shinka (Aug 30, 2012)

My master wear a black dobok with yellow (goldish) stitching.
For us, this dobok is for grandmasters ranks... 
My master is a 9th degree black belt in hapkido.


----------



## iron_ox (Sep 1, 2012)

The diamond pattern uniform has nothing really to do with Hapkido. If memory serves, it is from the Jido Kwan TKD group. Choi Dojunim wore a judo style uniform when he wore one at all.  It is possible the diamond pattern came from washing a judo uniform and the crosshatching of the thread changed color over time.


----------



## shinka (Sep 1, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> The diamond pattern uniform has nothing really to do with Hapkido. If memory serves, it is from the Jido Kwan TKD group. Choi Dojunim wore a judo style uniform when he wore one at all.  It is possible the diamond pattern came from washing a judo uniform and the crosshatching of the thread changed color over time.



Well it may have started there... But I've seen so many GrandMasters with diamond pattern dobok that I do believe it is now very well included in many hapkido dobok style... you may find many online stores that call these dobok (Hapkido uniforms)

example : http://www.shopwiki.com/l/HAPKIDO-UNIFORM

My master wears one all the time.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 1, 2012)

These threads may be of interest...
*How did the diamond patern jeogori become associated with hapkido?*


*Hapkido Uniforms*


*Hapkido Uniform*


----------



## Dwi Chugi (Sep 3, 2012)

I have wore the dimond pattern uniform in the past because i was young and thought it looked cool but I currently wear a plain white dobok similar to those wore in judo or jujitsu. 

Both my Master and Grandmaster wear the dimond pattern dobok at their dojang. I do not know why they prefer them. 

At my dojang, my color belt students wear a plain white dobok like mine. Once they can take a fall I give them black pants. My black belts wear (within reason) what ever type of dobok they wish. I know one of the black belts under me like the dimond pattern because he says the stitching makes the uniform tough but it remains light weight. We train pretty hard and it's hot here in Florida in the summer so I guess it makes since. I like to sweat, so I don't mind the heavy uniform. 

With honor and respect,

Shelby


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 27, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> For those that teach or train in Hapkido, do you wear the diamond  pattern top? If so, why? Is it normally with with black stiching or some  other combo? If not, what do you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far as I know, this is the answer.  Whether it is actually the correct answer or simply the most consistent answer, I do not know.  Only one of the hapkido schools that I trained at used a diamond pattern dobok and the GM there specifically used it to give his HKD students a distinct dobok (the TKD doboks we used were the Vee necks).  When HKD students reached ildan, he issued them a black dobok with white diamond pattern stitching.  I have seen other combinations (black with red stitching, black with yellow stitching, etc.), but to my knowledge, outside of what meaning an individual dojang chooses to assign, there is not any HKD tradition associated with the colors.

The last school I trained in and the organization that I am affiliated with use judo uniforms.  Personal experience is that the diamond pattern dobok is very nice for TKD but does not have the thickness for grappling.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 28, 2012)

From my research, it does indeed seem that the Jidokwan used the diamond pattern uniform at least some of the time.  I've talked with several different people that have confirmed this.  Additionally, I have seen some of the highest ranking members of the Han Moo Kwan wearing the diamond pattern uniform.  Oddly enough the founder of the HMK states that the lineage goes through Yon Moo Kwan and not Jidokwan.  The Jidokwan states the exact opposite and that there was a falling out in times past.  This would offer some weight that the HMK has, at the very least, stronger ties with the JDK rather than the YMK than what is admitted.  Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 28, 2012)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> The last school I trained in and the organization that I am affiliated with use judo uniforms.  Personal experience is that the diamond pattern dobok is very nice for TKD but does not have the thickness for grappling.



Not to derail the thread, but I have a couple of diamond pattern dobaks from Moo Sool Sa that are quite sturdy, heavyweight material.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 29, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not to derail the thread, but I have a couple of diamond pattern dobaks from Moo Sool Sa that are quite sturdy, heavyweight material.



Good to know.  The ones that I have seen were just fairly sturdy karate-gis with a diamond pattern.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 30, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not to deranil the thread, but I have a couple of diamond pattern dobaks from Moo Sool Sa that are quite sturdy, heavyweight material.


Any idea what the weight may be?  The diamond pattern dobaks that I see in the catalogs normally say 10oz (if they list it at all).  Compare to a 'typical' TKD which is 5 or 6oz.  I don't remember what Judo uniforms come in at, may not be rated in oz.  

Nothing like a good thick top to soak up the sweat!


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 30, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Any idea what the weight may be?  The diamond pattern dobaks that I see in the catalogs normally say 10oz (if they list it at all).  Compare to a 'typical' TKD which is 5 or 6oz.  I don't remember what Judo uniforms come in at, may not be rated in oz.



Even a cheap single weave judo top is as heavy if not more than a 14 oz karate top.  And of course they hold up much better to grabbing and pulling than anything made for karate.  Probably the diamond "hapkido" uniforms too, and I've seen the Moo Sool Sa offerings.

For pure price and utility, it's hard to beat one if all one cares about is hard training.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 30, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Any idea what the weight may be?  The diamond pattern dobaks that I see in the catalogs normally say 10oz (if they list it at all).  Compare to a 'typical' TKD which is 5 or 6oz.  I don't remember what Judo uniforms come in at, may not be rated in oz.
> 
> Nothing like a good thick top to soak up the sweat!



I do not know, but I am sure the they would be able to tell you.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 30, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I do not know, but I am sure the they would be able to tell you.



Appreciate the link.  They also have a V-neck diamond pattern for TKD, I'd not seen that before.


----------

